# Which Bible version for children?



## Grace Alone (Jul 9, 2008)

The Great Commission Sunday School material for children uses the NIV, and I do think that version is easier for children to understand. However, we use the ESV in the worship service, and I wonder if the greater accuracy of the ESV would be preferable for a child even though the comprehension might be less. Are there any other versions that would be acceptable and easier to understand for a child?

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a previous thread on the subject for your reference:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/bible-children-7352/


----------



## larryjf (Jul 9, 2008)

Personally, i don't think having different versions for different groups within the church (in this case the youth) is a biblical mindset.

If there's one thing that the whole church should have as common footing, it's the Bible they read.

How many Bibles did the early church use in their teaching?

I think that as churches neglect the teaching of the Word to the young we tend to try to make up for it by giving them a Bible that they can teach themselves.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 9, 2008)

The King Jimmy! It's amazing how well kids can grasp the language. (although since your church uses ESV, I could recommend that one. Conformity in translation is a good thing, But don't tell anybody I said that )


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here is a previous thread on the subject for your reference:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/bible-children-7352/



Thank you! Believe it or not, I did search on this topic before posting but did not find that thread.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 9, 2008)

I tend to agree about conformity of translation, but our 12 year old has been reading Genesis on her own in the NIV and asks me what a word means every few minutes. I'm just thinking she may not understand the ESV well at all. She does have some language-based learning issues that result in less than optimal reading comprehension.

Even though she is older, I did order the Children's Story Bible by Vos, because it looks more thorough than the Bible story books we have used in the past. I am thinking that it might be a good overview to go through those and then read some selected scripture to go along with each story. That way she could understand the story before reading the scripture. Then the ESV might work better.


----------

